# Wozmax



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

A new type of Bulkie WOZMAX named SHAGING SUNSHINE,sorry should read SHAGANG SUNSHINE.The maximum size to trade with Western Australia.(You couldn't make it up)(EEK)


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Picture and some details - http://shipbuildingtribune.com/2012...ding-hands-over-ore-carrier-shagang-sunshine/


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

There must be a Monty Python fan behind both name's (class& ships name)(Jester)


----------



## oldseamerchant (Sep 8, 2012)

Not as bad as 'Titan Uranus'


----------

